# Please help Identify Air Compressor Air Pump



## su_jumptd (May 5, 2012)

Need help on getting parts for this compressor. Need to identify it. 80 gallon
Thanks in advance










.

Eddie


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

su_jumptd said:


> Need help on getting parts for this compressor. Need to identify it. 80 gallon
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 8103
> ...


su_jumptd,

Looks like a Curtis to me

Stephen








FS Curtis, Reciprocating Air Compressor, 3 hp : Amazon.in: Industrial & Scientific


FS Curtis, Reciprocating Air Compressor, 3 hp : Amazon.in: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.in


----------

